# Picked up a CPO Q7 just in time



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

This thing awesome in the snow here in Baltimore over the weekend! Audi ftw


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Picked up a CPO Q7 just in time (bjtgtr)*

I am envious. Ours is down for the count due to a blown coolant hose from last weekend.
Congrats on the purchase, I suspect you will love your Q more and more every day...Especially these snow days!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Picked up a CPO Q7 just in time (VDUBfanatic)*

That's awesome! using it for what it's made for! You try the ESP Offroad setting? push your ESP button and it'll allow the front wheels to skid a tad to build up snow in front of them for steep decents.


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Picked up a CPO Q7 just in time (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_That's awesome! using it for what it's made for! You try the ESP Offroad setting? push your ESP button and it'll allow the front wheels to skid a tad to build up snow in front of them for steep decents.


I have not tried that yet but now that I know I will. Since we bought it back at the end of January we have gotten almost 50 inches of snow here! Our timing was so money. It is my wifes ride but I do steal it every chance I get. I really wish we could have gotten a TDI one but a new Q7 was out of our price range. This one is a 2007 w/ the 3.6 and as long as I can tow my Jetta to the track with it I'll be happy. All that really matters is my wife loves it and she choose it instead of a minivan


----------

